# SW Michigan - Taxidermist for Bear?



## Yonkers (Mar 19, 2007)

I am going on my first bear hunt this fall, Bergland - First hunt. I am hoping to be successful and if I am planning on having a bear mount - rug.

I am looking for any recommendations in the SW michigan area. I am located in Zeeland but willing to drive a ways for a good job.

I am planning on checking out Michael Doyle seen his website and pics on here, stuff is top notch but have not see any bear work of his.

Any other leads/suggestions would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

Mike has moved to Wisconsin. You have a bunch of champion level taxidermists in your area.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

go with a site sponser.I have some pic's posted in the bear hunting forum (bear rug prices has a couple rug photos) or you can check my profile and go into my albums and see some photos.also check out Eric's website at Haus of Taxidermy...we are the folks that help pay to keep this site running for everyone to enjoy !!!


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Just to clear things up, I moved to Minnesota, but now I'm back in Michigan for good. I do suggest checking out this sites current sponsors. Good luck with the Bear hunting this fall!

Take Care,
Mike


----------

